

ConversionXL’s Top Posts of 2012 - stickhandle
http://conversionxl.com/top-10-conversionxl-posts-of-2012/

======
stickhandle
Fantastic stuff all year from Peep Laja. My thanks. Short on time? My Top 3
(no particular order): (1) [http://conversionxl.com/value-proposition-
examples-how-to-cr...](http://conversionxl.com/value-proposition-examples-how-
to-create/) (1A) [http://conversionxl.com/10-principles-of-effective-
pricing-p...](http://conversionxl.com/10-principles-of-effective-pricing-
pages/) (1B) <http://conversionxl.com/how-to-design-user-flow/>

